# Push notifications



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

I changed my browser to Edge from Explorer and a thing from Cyclechat came up so I just clicked OK but now I keep getting things pop up in the bottom right of the screen, I think I enabled 'Push'notifications can someone turn it off please as I don't seem able to.


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Jun 2020)

*Step 1:* Click inside the search box and type *notifications*.
*Step 2:* Click *Notifications & actions settings*.




Enlarge Image
Screenshot by Rick Broida/CNET
*Step 3:* Scroll down a bit to the Notifications section, then disable (i.e., toggle off) the setting for *Get tips, tricks, and suggestions as you use Windows*.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

cisamcgu said:


> *Step 1:* Click inside the search box and type *notifications*.
> *Step 2:* Click *Notifications & actions settings*.
> View attachment 533023
> Enlarge Image
> ...


Cheers for the 'help' but all that did was take me to a page of a bunch of other people enduring/moaning about the same problem, can someone from the mod team reply please or even @Shaun


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2020)

It's hidden in your account settings, access via your Avatar which is next to the envelope icon at the top of the screen...... I think

In the preferences section of your account


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2020)

Funny. I agreed, and regretted it. Now I get the notifications, and repeatedly get requests to allow them. I too would like to stop them, but don't know how.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I changed my browser to Edge from Explorer and a thing from Cyclechat came up so I just clicked OK but now I keep getting things pop up in the bottom right of the screen, I think I enabled 'Push'notifications can someone turn it off please as I don't seem able to.


Your Account > Settings > Preferences 
Scroll down and you should see a box for blocking them.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> It's hidden in your account settings, access via your Avatar which is next to the envelope icon at the top of the screen...... I think
> 
> In the preferences section of your account


Nay that disnae work either, nor does clicking on the stop notifications icon on the box they're in.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your Account > Settings > Preferences
> Scroll down and you should see a box for blocking them.


Nope.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2020)

I've unchecked the box that says allow them, but I still get them and also get requests to allow them. Seems contradictory.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I've unchecked the box that says allow them, but I still get them and also get requests to allow them. Seems contradictory.


I just wish someone from the mod team (who may know how to stop them) would reply


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2020)

I suspect that the mod team won't know. 
This is in the realms of the tech guys and there will be something deep in the coding that will always work against us. Probably some data collection thingy.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I suspect that the mod team won't know.
> This is in the realms of the tech guys and there will be something deep in the coding that will always work against us. Probably some data collection thingy.


I dunno but I doubt it, Cyclechat has always been quite a decent site for the years I've been a member, the mod team have far more access to the goings on than we have.I'm just miffed that one click now brings up these annoying little boxes in the bottom right corner of the page, if I want to see 'Alerts' I'll click on the Alerts little bell on the top.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

@raleighnut, not using edge, but this from further down in Preferences 




Untick the Push, leaving the alert.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2020)

You can also block them by right clicking on rhe notification box and stop them.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> @raleighnut, not using edge, but this from further down in Preferences
> View attachment 533083
> 
> Untick the Push, leaving the alert.


Nope I can't get anything like that on the laptop 



fossyant said:


> You can also block them by right clicking on rhe notification box and stop them.


Nope again


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nope I can't get anything like that on the laptop
> 
> 
> Nope again


Have you anything showing in Preferences?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you anything showing in Preferences?


Ah that might have got it, there's an 'enable/disable push notifications box' there


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Well I've stopped getting the notifications, but I keep getting asked to allow them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2020)

AFAIK push notifications are enabled on a device only basis and every time you log out of that device you have to re-enable them if you wish to receive them again.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Well I've stopped getting the notifications, but I keep getting asked to allow them.



I think, not 100% sure, if you log out the next time you log in you'll be asked to allow them. I get this from time to time but only if I've logged out of CC.

I'm usually logged in so it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

I don't log out. I may leave the site, but don't have to log back in.
It's a nuisance, but not something I'm going to loose sleep over.


----------



## neil_merseyside (29 Jun 2020)

Doesn't the dis/allow box not have a 'never ask this again' tick option?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Doesn't the dis/allow box not have a 'never ask this again' tick option?


Yep, duly ticked.

I can see the function being useful on some forums and for some on here but when you're getting @60 notifications a day it get's a bit annoying.

I mean it would be fantastic for someone who is only getting one reply a week but being active in the politics, mundane news and general cycling chat I tend to visit this site multiple times daily.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I liked your post, replied and tagged you @raleighnut just to send you more annoying notifications.


Bet he only got two, the one for the quoting of the post, and the like. Tagging never generated one.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I liked your post, replied and tagged you @raleighnut just to send you more annoying notifications.


Too late, it's all back to normal now  Thanks to @classic33


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think, not 100% sure, if you log out the next time you log in you'll be asked to allow them. I get this from time to time but only if I've logged out of CC.
> 
> I'm usually logged in so it doesn't happen often.


Maybe.
But it asks if you never want to be asked again.
I tell it i don't want to be asked again.
It keeps asking though.
Right old nag.
And a stupid one to boot.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Maybe.
> But it asks if you never want to be asked again.
> I tell it i don't want to be asked again.
> It keeps asking though.
> ...


Aye something seems to have changed lately

The 'spellchecker' has gone all American now, it doesn't like words such as colour, humour any more.


----------



## neil_merseyside (5 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Maybe.
> But it asks if you never want to be asked again.
> I tell it i don't want to be asked again.
> It keeps asking though.
> ...


Are you running a cookie cleaner? the likes of CCleaner flushes the cookie that would otherwise prevent the pop up boxes.


----------



## neil_merseyside (5 Jul 2020)

No spiel chucker in cyclechat, any spell checker is in your browser and will default to USAian if you've nuked the cookies generally.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> No spiel chucker in cyclechat, any spell checker is in your browser and will default to USAian if you've nuked the cookies generally.



Aye that could be it, I've just updated to Edge from Explorer.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Are you running a cookie cleaner? the likes of CCleaner flushes the cookie that would otherwise prevent the pop up boxes.


I do regularly clean cookies.
But I am being asked when I am signed in.
Why can't the forum software store my preferences like it does all the other things linked to my account?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Jul 2020)

I keep clicking the "Never ask again" button, and it keeps asking me.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Jul 2020)

And I never sign out, so it can't be the signing in that causes it.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2020)

matches my experience.
Needs sorting.
No means no.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> matches my experience.
> Needs sorting.
> No means no.


Let me have a guess what the official response will be?
"It's not our fault. You must be doing something wrong"


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Have all Push Notifications been unticked, in Preferences?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (7 Jul 2020)

Yes.


----------

